

Jacksonville, Florida Could Be the Next Bitcoin Hotspot - WesleyThurner
http://btcvestor.com/2015/03/29/jacksonville-florida-could-be-the-next-bitcoin-hotspot/

======
dpedu
Pyramid scheme. Steer clear.

